
An Intro to Templates in Go - joncalhoun
http://www.calhoun.io/an-intro-to-templates-in-go-part-1-of-3/
======
joncalhoun
Author here. The post is a little rough around the edges, but I wanted to get
something out since I haven't published anything in a while.

Any feedback is appreciated!

